# Wupi Magic?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know what the ingredients are in Wupi Magic? After warming it, putting it in the blender, and then putting it right on Copley, I wondered what is in it? A good handler recommended it for ocean swimming coat protection.


----------

